# Tool Question



## TefenTalk (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi!
I am a consultant working for a company that makes levels and I am trying to find out which markets use levels and what is important to different professions.
I am interested in learning if drywall specialists use levels, and if so how many levels do drywall specialists own?

My next question is whether there are specialty retailers for drywall products and if so, which are the biggest ones?

What about brands? What are the top brands in this market? 

I really appreciate your help in my research!
thanks!
:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like ground hog day.http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/tool-question-11137/#post219241


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

TefenTalk said:


> Hi!
> I am a consultant working for a company that makes levels and I am trying to find out which markets use levels and what is important to different professions.
> I am interested in learning if drywall specialists use levels, and if so how many levels do drywall specialists own?
> 
> ...


No joiner/Boarder over here seems to use any!!:furious:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I have 24" speed level. Im pretty sure its discontinued


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

TefenTalk said:


> Hi!
> I am a consultant working for a company that makes levels and I am trying to find out which markets use levels and what is important to different professions.
> I am interested in learning if drywall specialists use levels, and if so how many levels do drywall specialists own?
> 
> ...


I don't need a level! But THE FRAMERS DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I have 14 of them. one for each day of the week, holiday's and Sunday's. I keep a pink one in the bedroom so my wife can plumb me up. I may even use a magnetic one but I can't remember why. Paid for by the Scott for DWT Superpac of drywall nonsense.


----------

